# Sigmar one of the Lost Primarchs!



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

This is obviously bullshit due to the fact GW has already declared that the two worlds are completely different identities. But lets just say for fluff sakes, and if GW were ever to take back the fact, that this fantasy world was part of the the 40k world. So the story begins...
This world was a world in which one of the lost primarchs had landed on. The primarch, I mean Sigmar. He takes over this uncivilized planet but theres one problem... the emperor did not come. Due to the fact that some early canon stuff said that this planet was deep in the eye of terror. So due to that fact, the emperor had given up looking for Sigmar (as so in the Heresy book of Mechanicus when that one dude tells Dorn that they shall never see those two again) Chaos spreads this auora around the planet that prevents any communication to the outside realm. Because if you really think about this fantasy planet is pretty much the most chaotic planet in both the warhammer and warhammer 40k world. So many civilizations, races, and monstrosities fighting amongst one another. Though not delibertly chaos, still pretty chaotic. There was more chaos between the living creatures of this world than in the daemon world in that book actually called "Daemon World." And in that book, besides for the few Violaters and a couple word bearers, there was hardly a 40k presence. Almost like the Warhammer world! 
So on with my story, Sigmar gets these flash backs of him when hes a baby (remember hes no ordinary human) so goes in search of this pod. From here I leave it up to people to decide. Because theres just to much imagination wondering off. He leaves the planet... Due to all the people worshiping him (basically giving their soul to him like the emperor...) he also becomes a "godly" identity. He gets to his father... the emperor, and the emperor is so disapointed that he has let his people have this vision of him, he basically throws him to the wind. So hes in space hiding. Waiting to be forgiven by the emperor. Or he comes back as Archaeon and gets all pissed off at what he did and just tries to fuck everything up. :ireful2:
I can't really make any shit up from this point. Just think about it.


----------



## Red Bart (Oct 19, 2008)

I've always liked the idea how one of the lost primarchs became stuck on the Warhammer fantasy world.

I think that as soon as Sigmar took off from the Warhammer fantasy world and saw the eye of terror and the influence chaos has there, he might very well conclude that the Emperor has fallen and chaos rules the universe. He might either start fighting a war against chaos inside the eye of terror, or succumb to its temptations (like so many of his brothers).

A story that tells a tale that is a lot like that (just not with a primarch but with a first founding space marine) is "Eye of Terror" from the black library. Great book, but filled with story elements that go against the fluff canon.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

I really like the idea of Sigmar being one of the 'Lost' Primarchs. There are still some fluff inconsistencies which present a problem to this theory though.

What happened to his legion of Space Marines? (as prior to even Horus' discovery an entire legion of marines was created in the image of each primarch, meaning Sigmar would have had a legion of Astartes.)

As far as im aware the Primarchs had had contact with the 'lost' primarchs, and they fought in the Great Crusade. This obviously goes against one being Sigmar!

As far as im aware from WFB fluff Sigmar was no taller than a normal man, he was ment to be a fantastic ruler and warrior but nothing remotely describes him as being similar to a Primarch.


----------



## vacantghost (Feb 16, 2008)

I could see that happening but a feral world as it is, its communications blocked and their locked in the middle ages wouldnt that prove the whole planet to be prone of "CHAOS SPACE MARINES"? i mean if one landed he could probably, most likely just kill everyone. He has a gun, they have arrows. His armor is adamantium, theirs is scrap metal. He has enhanced everything, they are powered by faith. The marine carries centuries of fighting experience while the people on the planet dont last 50 years.
lol, i wonder what would happen.


----------



## Naravus (Jan 31, 2008)

The CSM would inevitably run out of ammo and be swarmed. You could only carry so many bolter shells before you run out. 

In all likelihood, the CSM would kill quite a few people before being taken out himself.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Faith is stronger than any armour....


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

The Chaos Warriors come out of warp storms, are significantly stronger than normal humans, have better armour than the other humans, and, in old versions of the fluff at least, could carry plasma pistols. How exactly are they _not_ chaos space marines?

My own take on tying in Sigmar with the Primarchs would be that he found his pod, went back to the Emperor, and fought in the Great Crusade. Sigmar wasn't worshipped as a god until a couple of hundred years after his disappearance. He was just an heroic leader and founder of the state (but not a dynasty... why didn't Signmar have kids, hint hint, Space Marine genetics anyone?), so there's no need for the Emperor to get all hoity-toity. I don't know why the theory has to be even complicated, let alone difficult to believe, it seems pretty straightforward that if you want, Sigmar can be a primarch, and Warhammer World can be an intimate part of the 40k Galaxy (as it used to be).

However, the main reason at the moment against that interpretation is *GW say it ain't so*. So it ain't, any more than saying "The Emperor is Superman" or "Leman Russ is Gandalf" or "Horus is Peter Rabbit" makes it so. Officially, at the moment, there's no connection between 40k and WHFB.

Not that I think it's daft or unworkable or anything of the kind. I'm pretty certain that there was at least the idea in the heads of GW in the late 80 and 90s that Sigmar _might_ be revealed as a Primarch, at the time when the one system was just supposed to be the extension of the other. But the systems, and their background, have diverged somewhat over the years.

:speculative antiquary cyclops:


----------



## kungfoomasta (May 8, 2008)

My take on Sigmar is that he might be one of the Star Children? seems like a good fit for what he did.


----------



## Cpt. Loken (Sep 7, 2008)

maybe sigmar is the emperor and when he made his plan to make space marines. he knew that he needed the technology of the Adeptus Mechanicus so he when into hiding for a long time. oh and for the 2 primarchs they had the taint of chaos in them and were killed by the emperor.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Its true that space marines have only so much power. It is very probably that space marines be over taken by "lesser" individuals. I use Daemon World a lot, but it showed how pathetic the Violaters Chapter looked. They got fricken owned. They might have inflicted a good ratio of casualities, but so much can be compensated for bullets. Magic for instance, fricken daemons, dragons, griffons. Try taking one of those with a couple bolter shots. get those shots bouncing off.


----------



## General. Gray Wolf (Apr 19, 2009)

I like the Idea that he comes back as Archaeon....:shok:


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

I dont like the idea. If it was true then it would make the fantasy world so pointless. A huge battle for a single planet then boom along comes the planet killer and they all die. It would make the fantasy world so pointless


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

BLEAGH! I love it. Sigmar the ?Archaon?


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Zondarian said:


> I dont like the idea. If it was true then it would make the fantasy world so pointless. A huge battle for a single planet then boom along comes the planet killer and they all die. It would make the fantasy world so pointless


it doesn't make it pointless. Chaos has excluded the world to go into massive chaos by excluding them to the benefits of the universe. Most chaos planets are like this. Just read Hammer of Daemons and Daemon World. Chaos planets are actually really well within the eye of terror and not many marines really like venturing off their. Few exceptions of course.


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

It does make it pointless, it is an entire game system that really whoever won in the end would still be massacred by any 40k race, that makes them pointless.


----------



## warmaster isaan (Sep 18, 2008)

i think the only reason that GW left those two blank was so when everything seemed lost they could bring to new SM legions out of a cut off part of the galaxy to join one side and win the battle either destroying the imperium filth or turning everything/one to chaos!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## warmaster isaan (Sep 18, 2008)

Cpt. Loken said:


> maybe sigmar is the emperor and when he made his plan to make space marines. he knew that he needed the technology of the Adeptus Mechanicus so he when into hiding for a long time. oh and for the 2 primarchs they had the taint of chaos in them and were killed by the emperor.


 it did actually say in lexicanum that it was belived they fell before or during the horus heresy after joinin horus's side and so they were wiped from records but that brings up the question why weren't the other trator legions removed from the records


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

You can't destory chaos, you only create a front with chaos in which to fight with. In this situation, this world exists primarly to satisfy the Gods (this is considering if it were really part of the 40k world). And again this is not the only world in the eye of terror to live out of context of society. I also disagree with the sense that these fantasy worlds would be "masacred." They have millions of troops at their disposal with artillary, magic. If anything they are probably better equiped for fighting than the orks of 40k. considering the fact that they have lots of number in one army, they are better suited for close combat, and their fire power even though not as advanced is probably more effective than the orks... lol. 
The pointlessness of playing a game with lesser people in the grasp of a bigger game (fantasy being in 40k). Well I guess if you really want to give this a better significance to the 40k world, the mankind on this planet must purge chaos from this planet in order to save their souls and or perhaps by purging chaos from this planet, Chaos will be weak during the launch of its final crusade against terra. That is of major significance. 
the loss of chaos influence from a single chaos planet is devastating. Chaos planets are beacons of strength for chaos. So imagine the loss of a major one.


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

Little men with muskets couldnt do a thing to the CSM, I mean what would happen if the might of the empire was to face the might of the chaos space marine titan legions, or for that matter an army of bolter wielding CSM, it would be a massacre.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

thats all they have i forgot. They only have muskets. The fantasy world doesn't have dragons, daemons, powerful close combat weapons, and magic.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Still only one planet...


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

Yea but you forget Ckcrawford that the 40k has all of them and better.
Yes WFB has daemons so what they would be helping the CSM. Ok so you have a Dragon they have a landraider or a titan, powerful close combat weapons they have powerfists and powerswords. Yes they have Magic but they have Psykers which are alot stronger than most mages.


----------

